# Beretta PX4 Storm or Bersa Thunder PRo UC?



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

I can be either of these used at local shop..same price unless the Beretta is off sale..I didnt have time to snatch it yesterday. I had a couple Taurus 9's but I sold them and got a Bersa 380 combat for cc and I am looking to replace my home gun with either the Thunder 9 Ultra compact or the Beretta PX4 . 

I like the PX4 actually and since I have the thunder 380 already I can live without the big brother ...opinions ? I am thinking if the beretta is still on sale it helps me out on the other end in future resale cause I took a slight beating getting rid of my Taurus pistols.


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I can't say anything about the Bersa but I do own a Px4 9mm compact and I like it alot. It is my EDC.

The px4 is a nice shooting gun, fits well in my hand, and I like the trigger. The choice of backstraps makes fitting it to hand easier-I use the smallest backstrap. I also put on Talon grips to give me a nice grip on the pistol.


----------



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

I am also still considering the Stoeger cougar but its so cheap I am not sure. I think there are better


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't suggest the Cougar. I looked at it and thought it was not as well made as the Beretta's. If you want something like the Cougar, go for the 92 Compact. YankeeMarshall on youtube has a nice series of videos on his 92 Compact that he had Wilson Combat customized for him. I probably would not customize it myself.


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

+1 px4.


----------



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

im going to go buy the PX4 soon as they open up. might as well. it is the same price as the alternatives I have looked at...the thuinder pro 9mm and the cougar..


----------



## zogger (Jul 11, 2015)

What did you get?


----------



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

I picked up the px4


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Congratulations! Enjoy your new pistol.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

PX4 is a great pistol. I have owned 3 of the fullsize ones over the years - and I have a compact one right now (NOT the sub compact, but the compact - it still has the rotating barrel). Never had an issue with a PX4.


----------



## 1eyedjak (Jul 24, 2015)

I like the gun but I havnt shot it yet. I decided on it cause I figure it awas a better made gun that a new $360 gun. I paid $350 for th PX4 so it was below my budget for what I consider a better gun. 

I now have a Bersa thunder 380 combat and a Beretta PX4 Storm...lol....


----------

